# Hop Rhizomes For Sale



## porritt (20/6/11)

I have a number of hop Rhizomes for sale the varieties that i have are

1x Goldings a very large one For $50
2x Cascade, good size all for $30
3x Mount hood, good size, all for $30 each
3x hersbrucker all $20 each

They are located in Richmond Vic, email me at [email protected]
please tell me what Rhizomes that you would like and how many, First in best dressed.

Matt.


----------



## Malted (20/6/11)

porritt said:


> I have a number of hop Rhizomes for sale the varieties that i have are
> 
> 1x Goldings a very large one For $50
> 2x Cascade, good size all for $30
> ...



Seem a bit pricey, I turned down a monster Goldings for $10 because I thought it would be too big for my fridge; However, this is not widespread and common. Good luck with the sale none the less.


----------



## porritt (20/6/11)

Malted said:


> Seem a bit pricey, I turned down a monster Goldings for $10 because I thought it would be too big for my fridge; However, this is not widespread and common. Good luck with the sale none the less.



the goldings is very big and it is worth $50 and the other rhizomes are a good size rhizomes that why i have priced them how i have.


----------



## barls (20/6/11)

Mate I say charge what you like. I know I will be when I get around to it


----------

